# Traverse City Area



## Fullcrew (May 2, 2004)

Need help with finding a campground that is near or in Sleeping Bear dunes. Would love to stay in the park but not sure how qucikly the campgrounds fill or if they are suited for the outback. Any input or alternate area would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

As a born and raised Michigander, I don't guess I've ever seen anyplace as pretty as Traverse City, Michigan! Can I go with you???







Me and my DH are here in Tennessee now until retirement but I sure do hope to see Traverse City again someday. Simply beautiful! Hope some of this information can be helpful to you. Have fun! 

*TRAVERSE CITY
Holiday Park Campgrounds, 154 sites. (231) 943-4410.
Ranch Rudolf, 25 sites. (231) 947-9529.
Traverse City State Park, 342 sites. (231) 922-5270.
Timber Ridge Resort, 231 sites. (231) 947-2770.

A clearing in the woods, a reach of coast and coxy campfireâ€"that's all 
you'll need to kick-back at D.H. Day.
The campground is 1.5 miles west of Glen Arbor on M-109. D.H. Day's regular season (with water available) runs May 8 to October 15. The truly Spartan can pitch tents beginning in April and into November. Sites are $10 per night and fill quickly in summerâ€"plan to arrive soon after the noon check-out time to secure a spot. Call the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore at 231-326-5134.

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore
9922 Front Street
Empire, MI 49630

Philip A. Hart Visitor Center (231) 326-5134 
D.H. Day Campground (231) 334-4634 
Platte River Campground (231) 325-5881 
For Campground Reservations, please call: 
1(800)365-2267

Local Chambers of Commerce:

The Sleeping Bear Chamber of Commerce (231) 334-3238 
Leelanau Peninsula Chamber of Commerce (231) 271-9895 
Traverse City Chamber of Commerce (231) 947-5075

Two campgrounds are available for public use within the lakeshore. D.H. Day Campground is open from mid-April through November. It is a primitive campground, with vault toilets and potable water, but no trailer hookups. The Platte River Campground remains open year-round with fully modern facilities, including electrical hookups and restrooms with hot water. Coin-operated laundry and showers are available at this site. Calling 1-800-365-CAMP reserves a campsite. Two mainland backcountry campgrounds are available for self-contained backpackers. Mainland backcountry facilities are available for winter use. Backcountry camping is also available on both Manitou Islands. *


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> As a born and raised Michigander, I don't guess I've ever seen anyplace as pretty as Traverse City, Michigan! Can I go with you???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. I too am a former Michigander. Unfortunately, I have never been to Traverse City. But with this build-up, I guess I'll have to put it on my future agenda!









Dan


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

There is a private campground not far from Sleeping Bear Dunes, called Sleepy Bear Campground. Click Here
I have stayed there, and it is pretty nice.
As for the National Lakeshore campgrounds, particularly the one on Platte River, they are usually booked up during the summer.
And FYI, tubing on the Platte River is awesome.








That is if you enjoy a nice, slow, lazy float down a crystal clear, sand bottom, river. The float section is in a horseshoe curve of the river, so it is an easy walk back to the beginning. We have spent the best part of a day just floating, and walking back, and doing it all over again....and again....and again....

Bob


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

D.H. Day and Platte River campgrounds are both located inside of Sleeping Bear National Park. Platte River has electrical hookup, D.H. Day does not.

Traverse City State Park is in the city limits and gets filled quickly. If you haven't been to T.C. recently in the summer, it is packed! I think the city quadruples in population. Still a fun and happenin' place.

T.C. State Park

Leelanau State Park is about 40 miles north of T.C. at the tip of the Leelanau peninsula. One of my favorite parks but it is rustic (no electricity).

Leelanau State Park

On Lake Leelanau there are a couple nice private campgrounds with full hookups, a bit pricey however.

Lake Leelanau RV Park

Hope this helps, have fun!

-Matt

Almost forgot, Interlochen State Park is nearby also.

Interlochen State Park


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

We stayed at Interlocken State Park and drove to Sleeping Bear for a day trip @ 30 miles. If your interested Intelocken is right across the street form the Interlocken National Music Camp. There is always something going as far as performances.

There are relatively few reserved sites at both D.H. Day and Platte River campgrounds. It is my understanding that sights are distributed first come first serve everyday. They line up very early at the Hart Visitors Center to see what is avaialble.

Keith


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

McBeth said:


> We stayed at Interlocken State Park and drove to Sleeping Bear for a day trip @ 30 miles. If your interested Intelocken is right across the street form the Interlocken National Music Camp. There is always something going as far as performances.
> 
> There are relatively few reserved sites at both D.H. Day and Platte River campgrounds. It is my understanding that sights are distributed first come first serve everyday. They line up very early at the Hart Visitors Center to see what is avaialble.
> 
> ...


I remember getting queued up at the visitors center. I think you took a number and hoped for someone to leave or a cancellation. That is when we went looking and found the Sleepy Bear Campground.

Bob


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I have never camped in TC but I lived there and visit as often as possible. It is truly beautiful! The Leelanau Peninsula is extremely beautiful and I also visit there as often as possible. I'm wondering, Fullcrew, if you've noticed that we have a MI Rally south of there in the Manistee area over the Memorial Day weekend. Where are you from? Can you make it? Check out the post!


----------



## mscott (Jul 8, 2005)

I guess the secret it out on Platte River!!java script:emoticon('







')
smilie









It's a must. We generally will stay in the non-electric loop (if electric is filled) for a night or two until an opening is available in electric.

Hiking, biking, swimming, and paddling activities are abundant.

Bathrooms are spotless, although showers are token operated. If I recollect correctly $1 gets 2 tokens. 1 token = 3 or 4 min.

It's a quiet family oriented campground. Throughout the week the NPS provides a variety of activities, some of which are held at the campground's amphitheater.

Recommendation on getting a site: arrive early in the morning mid-week.

We are only an hour south of the campground so that makes it convenient for us.









If you can arrive in the early fall you may catch a kite-boarding competition on the beach of L. Mi.

Happy Trails,

The Scott's


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jfish21 (Feb 14, 2006)

Fullcrew 
Any where you stay within 30 mile or so is will worth and the scenery
is just beuatiful.
spent meany summer and fall camping and hunting in the area.

Have fun and enjoy









Jerry


----------

